# انتبه,كاميرا تصورك عاريا بالاشعة تحت الحمراء



## alsaneyousef (11 يناير 2012)

*يبدو أن الاستخدامات الطيبة والخيرة للتكنولوجيا بدأت فى النفاد، وهو ما دعا بعض الشركات للتفكير فى أغراض شيطانية، وكان أحدث هذه المنتجات الشريرة الكاميرا «midnight shot nv-1» التى دخلت هذه الفئة من المنتجات، لاحتوائها على نمط تصوير ليلى بالأشعة تحت الحمراء، يمكنه تصوير ما وراء الأنسجة الرفيعة أو أى مواد أخرى تتسم بالنحافة.*
*وبعيداً عن هذا النمط الذى ستكون حتما أغلب استخداماته «شريرة»، تحتوى الكاميرا على نمط تصوير آخر تقليدى، لكن أبرز ما يميزها ذلك النمط الليلى، الذى يعتمد على فلتر حجب يساعد الأشعة تحت الحمراء على التغلغل وتخطى أى جسم يقابله، فيما يقوم صمام IRLED بصورة غير مرئية بتوضيح وإنارة كل ما فى الصورة.
وبما أن الأشعة تحت الحمراء، فإن الملابس والأنسجة تتحول إلى عنصر شفاف تماماً فى الصور، والميزة فى هذه الكاميرا- التى يبلغ سعرها 140 دولاراً أمريكياً- أنها تعمل جيداً فى ضوء النهار. جدير بالذكر أن بعض الكاميرات قدمت من قبل تلك الخاصية لكنها لم تكن بهذا الوضوح ,,,,,وهناك ايضا ,,,,, .برنامج للموبايل يجعل الكاميرا تكشف الجسم امامك بدون ملابس
*


----------



## saad_srs (12 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## blue blue (12 يناير 2012)

معقولة؟؟ انا ادرس مادة ال ir ولم اسمع مطلقا بهكذا اختراع ... ع العموم شكرا اخي


----------



## $ابراهيم$ (12 يناير 2012)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## المبدعه الصغيرة (13 يناير 2012)

انا لست عبدا للمعاصي إنما ........المعصيات جعلتهن عبيد
أدري بأن النفس لا تبغي التقى ..... لكن إذا رغبتها ستريد


أول مرة اسمع بهذا الاختراع !!!!!!!!!!!..
مشكور أخي على نقل المعلومة .. الله يجزيك خير .


----------



## ahmed es (13 يناير 2012)

وكيف سأنتبه إذا صادفتها

بالمناسبة لا أعتقد ان هناك من يريد تصويرى عاريا

نأتى للجزئ التقنى
كيف للآشعة ان تخترق احد الأنسجة لتنعكس على نوع آخر ثم تخترق النوع الأول من جديد لتراها الكاميرا

اذا حدث ذلك وإستطاعت الكامير تصوير جسم الإنسان بدون ملابس فهذا بالتأكيد يأتى بعد تدخلات كثيرة لكمبيوتر الكاميرا لمعالجة الصورة وفلترتها قبل عرضها على الشاشة وفى النهاية لن تكون الصورة لشخص عار كما تتوقع ان تراها بل ستكون مجسم قبيح فقط مثل أفلام الأنمى


----------



## ashshebria (14 يناير 2012)

هذا نوع من الوهم على الاقل فى الوقت الحالى


----------



## العراق نيو 2 (17 يناير 2012)

مشكووووور


----------



## ahmed isma3eel (22 يناير 2012)

ahmed es قال:


> وكيف سأنتبه إذا صادفتها
> 
> بالمناسبة لا أعتقد ان هناك من يريد تصويرى عاريا
> 
> ...



*تحليل صحيح ومنطقي*


----------



## taha11 (22 يناير 2012)

انا سامع من زمان ولكنها لكشف الاسلحة تحت الملابس ويعني تعطي تجسيم للجسد كربوني محدد وذلك لكشف الاسلحة


----------



## كميل الح (22 يناير 2012)

الاجانب اخترعوا أشياء لتخريب الأسلام منها آلة تنظف الشيشة على كيف كيفك وهم نادر ما تشوفهم يدخنون شيشة


----------



## akram2 (23 يناير 2012)

مششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## صلاح طوالبه (23 يناير 2012)

:1::1:[_font="arial black"]مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور محنا ناقص علينا فساد[/co:73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59:lor]​[/fo_nt]


----------



## جوج الذهبي (24 يناير 2012)

شكرا على المعلومة وتحياتي


----------



## زكى صادق (26 يناير 2012)

موجود النوع ده من الكاميرات بالفعل من زمن قريب


----------



## فتحى رحومه (26 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------

